# Overclocking Intel DZ68DB motherboard



## Beds (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Intel DZ68DB overclockable? I saw intel's site, but nowhere they have mentioned any options about overclocking in this mobo. Its not an extreme series mobo, neither Intel has any other Z68 based mobo. Even Asus has got three P8Z68 series mobo, out of which P8Z68 v-pro, seems to be the popular one.DZ68DB comes around 11k whereas P8Z68 v-pro is probably >14k. Is DZ68DB of any compare to P8Z68 v-pro in gaming field if clubbed with a k series processor?


----------



## jsjs (Aug 15, 2011)

Asus one is certainly better but still you can get intel one if budget is problem and both of them can overclock


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

edited. This post was meant to other forum, other thread.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ from where you are getting X68? Intel DZ68D is based on Z68 chipset and like the all other Z68 motherboards, support overclocking when Intel K series processors are plugged in it. Check the *Tomshardware review*.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 15, 2011)

and there is no x68 as of now in market


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Its better to stick with Asus or Gigabyte high end boards like Z68. I wont trust on intel for such high end boards.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 15, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^ from where you are getting X68? Intel DZ68D is based on Z68 chipset and like the all other Z68 motherboards, support overclocking when Intel K series processors are plugged in it. Check the *Tomshardware review*.



Sorry, that post was for other forum not here. Edited.
As for Z68 based motherboard from Intel, overclocking is supported, but conventionally you might just want to stick to Asus, Gigabyte, MSI, or Evga or xfx motherboards with overclocking plan.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 15, 2011)

moreover, the Intel Z68DB doesnt cost 11k. Its readily available at <7.5k. so it does makes a good budget option if you want to overclock the K series processors.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2011)

If thats the case, then it makes much sense to opt intel for budget 'k' series rigs.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

harryneopotter said:


> moreover, the Intel Z68DB doesnt cost 11k. Its readily available at <7.5k. so it does makes a good budget option if you want to overclock the K series processors.



even MSI have one Z68 mobo around that price point and it definitely does makes sense to get a core i5 2500k along with it


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 16, 2011)

Honestly speaking I failed to find any sub 10K Z68 mobo from reputed brand.

Only Available was a Jetway 109-z which had doubtful reviews. MSI mobo of GD 55 was no where to be found in ANY online shop. So good Luck with it.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 16, 2011)

Check for the MSI Z68A-GD55, available @ 9.4K. Check it in *MSI*


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Check for the MSI Z68A-GD55, available @ 9.4K. Check it in *MSI*



best value for money.


----------

